# Zaskar and Zaskar LE differences



## scotch (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, not sure if this has been talked about before, but... Are there any frame differences between the regular Zaskar to the LE from the 1992 through series? Difference in welding of tubes up at the head? Some have the extra aluminum plate under the top tube and some under the bottom tube. I am wondering if you can tell if someone just put LE stickers on it or not. Or is it just the parts they put on it that made the price shoot way up... In which case it wouldn't matter anyways. Thanks - Scott


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

In 92, the frames sere the same. The Zasker came with XT, and the LE came with XTR.

The only frameset-only available was the LE.

I think in later years, the LE came with butted tubes, but I could be wrong.

In 92, all Zaskar and LE's had the gusset between the top and down tubes at the head tubes.


----------



## scotch (Jan 19, 2009)

Woops! I meant to say differences in frames from 1992 through 1999. Two more questions, I bought an All Terra GT Zaskar off ebay that reads competition series on the frame. Is this a better frame than a regular Zaskar or was it just parts? The serial starts with 0994, but has 1995 stickers on it. So would it still be considered at 94 or a 95?
- Curious Scott


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

scotch said:


> Woops! I meant to say differences in frames from 1992 through 1999. Two more questions, I bought an All Terra GT Zaskar off ebay that reads competition series on the frame. Is this a better frame than a regular Zaskar or was it just parts? The serial starts with 0994, but has 1995 stickers on it. So would it still be considered at 94 or a 95?
> - Curious Scott


9 of 94 production it's tough say for sure, Could have been a first run 95 frame. GT use to start the next years production in October but it kept getting earlier and earlier as the years went by. In 92-I think 95 they all had "competition series" decals on the seat stays just a decal doesn't really have a significant meaning.


----------



## scotch (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info. So as I've found out with the older ones, the parts were the only difference. Then in 96 or 97 there were some minor changes in the frames, and then even greater around 99 - 00 which is also when they started making them across seas.

Happy riding...
Scott


----------

